

5 Business Decisions You Will Be Proud Of - thinkingserious
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2008/04/5-business-decisions-you-will-be-proud.html

======
ericb
If there was a down-vote, I'd use it for this article. I get annoyed when I
follow a link only to find a fluff piece.

